

Do You Know Where Your Children Are? Your Phone Does. Geo-Tracking Heats Up - kkleiner
http://singularityhub.com/2010/08/09/do-you-know-where-your-children-are-your-phone-does-geo-tracking-heats-up/

======
gamble
I wonder what Orwell's publisher would have said if he'd written 1984 using
the premise that every citizen would voluntarily carry at all times a device
that could be used by the police or security services to surreptitiously
record their conversations and track their position via satellite.

